# Big Blue From Badin Lake, NC



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine got this big old slick belly back in April.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...in-lake//RK=0/RS=5cHpTYmYIhKrbemab6AjjAHOkQg-


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Badin is a really nice lake. My mother in law lives on tillary, so I get to fish it when ever I come down. Both are a catfishermens slice of heaven. Or at least as close as I'm coming to it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, they are great lakes for any kind of fishing. Tillery has smallmouth near where the Uwharrie River comes in. They aren't native there, just in our foothills and mountains, but were stocked there in 1969, and did well. Both lakes have largemouth and stripers, nice crappie and white bass too. I caught a three pound crappie and a three plus white bass at Tillery crappie fishing on the same night. And both are full of big catfish. Badin is my favorite, won numerous bass tourneys on that lake.
Don't forget High Rock, it's the first lake on the Yadkin River above Badin. Good bass, stripers and some of the states biggest flatheads. Next time you come down, shoot me a pm and we will catch some catfish at Badin, know some good spots there.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds good, as the in laws don't know much about fishing. Sometime in June most likely


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ok, we'll go.


----------

